# pitching



## bigcfisher (Apr 28, 2006)

i am a 1st year fisher {noob} i have got many things such as flipping and "walking the dog" figured out, but i have had trouble with pitching, anyone had links or advice


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well pitching took me the longest to figure out on a baitcaster, best advice I got is a big weight on your rod, tin can and your front yard and pitch away. I think the best way to get better is practice.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

if you got a little bit of money and plan on using a little smaller of bait, invest in a zebco 507 reel and a good flippin stick and then practice.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> if you got a little bit of money and plan on using a little smaller of bait, invest in a zebco 507 reel and a good flippin stick and then practice.



I've got a zebco reel or two and they work pretty good.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

go for a high end reel for pitchin. one with a good brake system, etc. this should be your most expensive piece of tackle.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

FYI, the 507's are made for pitching and not your average zebco


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

They don't make the 507's any more and abu garcia made them. I have one I use both that and a baitcaster.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

they may not make em, but you can still find one or two...


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

there's probably some for sale on ebay right now


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

usually go for around 100 or so, there is a local guy who used to replace the gears in them for better performace. i belive he still fishes tournaments also.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

johnboy111711 said:


> there is a local guy who used to replace the gears in them for better performace. i belive he still fishes tournaments also.


His name is Dave Joseph. Mostly fishes Wed nighters. He re-geared mine. 507's are good for average pitching. I use mine for scum froggin. A good quality baitcaster is alot more precise with better cast controls, magnets, and thumb control.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

always heard really good things about joseph and his partner stohovich. IMO the 507 are one of the best things for small baits


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

So what is the difference between pitchin and flipping? To me they seem very similar...or am I missing something?


----------

